# Sleeping habits



## Reedmccready (Sep 5, 2011)

My name is reed an this is my first post. I recently rescued a 4 month old female that was malnourished and slightly neglected. We are working on potty training and she's doing great. She is very well socialized and seems great with dogs that are not too imposing. I live on the third floor so in the morning find myself running down the stairs to make sure she can make it outside. I've had her for 4 days now and 2 of those nights I allowed her to sleep in my bed. Mainly because if she is sleeping on the floor she won't be able to wake me up being that my bed is high and she is small. I recently broke up with my girlfriend but I'm sure another will be closely following and I do not want Shady (my female pitbull) to become protective or possessive of the bed if another female is sleeping in it with me. Thank you for your time and I appreciate any feedback. Also out of 4 nights she has only gone to the bathroom in my room one of the nights. Great dog and so happy to ge her out of the terrible living situation she was in. Thanks again.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Just because she sleeps in bed with you doesn't necessarily mean she will become possessive of it. Kane sleeps in bed with me all the time and didn't mind it when my boyfriend started staying overnight.

However, there is the possibility she could if you don't lay down boundaries and rules in other aspects of her life. Now would probably be a great time to introduce a crate and start crate-training her--it makes house-training so much easier and, if you do it right, will give her somewhere that is "hers" to sleep in for the future when you have a new girlfriend staying over.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

also, don't let her get into bed before you, make her wait until you call her up to it.


----------



## fabulous (Aug 17, 2011)

My dog has slept in my bed since day one, and he is 9 now. I was single when I got him, and met my Wife when he was 3. I had no problems with aggression on that end. My dog always slept in themiddle of the bed, and still does...right between my Wife and I. We call him the "**** block" ha! I'm sure you will be fine my friend.


----------

